
Ask HN: How can I get a company to stop using invalid email addresses? - ikeboy
I&#x27;ve been using Blur from Abine.com for a while. One of their services, migrated from a previous product called MaskMe, generates masked emails that look like this: &quot;c1f9e2c0@opayq.com&quot;, and any email sent to that address gets forwarded to your address. Recently (around a month or so), they started using very long email addresses to forward (e.g. 737rfylmhfbayacam6aatijgei5fcahya5qddjaf2ac6achaamqemicmemmtacxaawuaaiaaea======@opayq.com).
This has caused problems with gmail, which will sometimes display certain prompts (e.g. &quot;display images&quot;) that cover buttons, forcing me to reload the page to click them.<p>Now, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tools.ietf.org&#x2F;html&#x2F;rfc5321#section-4.5.3.1.1 states that<p>The maximum total length of a user name or other local-part is 64 octets.<p>which the addresses violate. I wouldn&#x27;t really care, except that it&#x27;s causing me issues.<p>Anyway, I don&#x27;t pay for the service, so I understand I can&#x27;t demand anything of them as complex as actually complying with RFCs. But I reached out to their support, letting them know the problem I had with screenshots, and also linking to the RFC. I went back and forth a few times, but got nothing more than<p>&quot;... there are restrictions that keep us from shortening the forwarding address, and reducing the length would take away some of the core functions of masked emails.&quot;<p>Is there anything else I can do to convince them? Or should I drop the issue?
======
smt88
Get a browser plugin (like Styler for Chrome) that lets you add custom CSS/JS
to a page. Then write a line or two of JS to fix the problem yourself.

